# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  histerija

## snorki

Danas je Edita imala svoj prvi, veliki napad histerije. ne znam kako bih to drugacije nazvala. 
Bili smo u parku, ispred zgrade, ja sam je drzala na nekom drvetu, te kad vise nisam mogla, spustila sam je na zemlju. Tada je nastupio haos. 
Vriska, bacanje, plac uz suze... Ostala sam mirna, te je pokusala zagrlit, ali nije upalilo. Cijela ta uzasna situacija je trajala skoro 45 minuta, a nastavila je u kuci. Mislila sam da ce se cijeli komsiluk skupit. 
Inace ovakve situacije traju vec desetak dana. Ako je izvedem iz kupatila pocne vriskat i lupat nogama od pod. Ne zelim popustit, a ne bih voljela ni da mi se dijete zacene
kako se postaviti u kada dodje do ovakve scene. dijete jednostavno mora nauciti da postoje i NE situacije. Ostala sam mirna, nisam se derala (iako je u meni vrilo), pokusal sam je mazit, ali nista nije upalilo sve dok se sama od sebe nije smirila. 
Misljenja sam da djecu treba mazit, ali ne razmazit.

----------


## snorki

Ovo sam grozno napisala, ali pod stresom.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pcelica

Snorki, nisi jedina, i Nika ima napade, ali srećom traju jako kratko!
Ja njoj pokušam objasniti, a mislim da je i takvo djete pa se brzo smiri.
Hm, ako bi trajalo ovako dugo - iskreno fakat ne znam što bih napravila!

----------


## suncemojemalo

:Sad:  Bas mi je zao. I mi prolazimo kroz to. To je faza, ja se samo nadam sto kraca. Neugodno mi je pred drugima  :Embarassed:  jer si misle koje je to dijete zlocesto. A nije, samo mora ispucat svoje frustracije. Zadrzi hladnu glavu, ako mozes. Ja kad vec pucam po savovima, predam ga nekom drugom na par minuta dok se ne skuliram. A njemu pokusavam skrenut paznju s necim, u stilu "vau, kakva je to buba mara velika dosla, di je, ajmo ju potrazit" ili nesto u tom stilu sto ga te dane zanima.

----------


## MajaMajica

snorkice, svi su isti...jedino dobro je što smo MM i ja naučili kontrolirati sebe..u zadnje vrijeme joj pokušavam prić, mazit je (ne boj se, pali ono tipa -ti si jedina mamina i tatina kraljica i bla, bla..  :Rolling Eyes:  ), a kad se smiri objašnjavanje..volimo te najviše na svijetu, ali nisi u pravu zbog toga i toga, rastužila si nas svojim ponašanjem i sl...  :Wink:

----------


## snorki

> snorkice, svi su isti...jedino dobro je što smo MM i ja naučili kontrolirati sebe..u zadnje vrijeme joj pokušavam prić, mazit je (ne boj se, pali ono tipa -ti si jedina mamina i tatina kraljica i bla, bla..  ), a kad se smiri objašnjavanje..volimo te najviše na svijetu, ali nisi u pravu zbog toga i toga, rastužila si nas svojim ponašanjem i sl...


Trenutno to ne pali kod nje, iako ja insistiram na tome.   :Crying or Very sad:  Sad se smirila, ali tacno ne smijem pogledat u vlastito dijete, da opet ne bi briznula u plac. Preplasena sam isto kao kada sam po prvi put morala sama ostati sa Edi u kuci.
Vjerovatno je nervoza pojacana izbijanjem zubica, i to ocnjaka koji su najgori. Mada, ova histerija nije samo zbog zuba.  
A tako mi je zao Samija u stomaku. Jucer kada se Edi proderala znate kako je odskocio.   :Crying or Very sad:  Jos se nije ni rodio, a seka ga vec plasi  :Sad:

----------


## Roko_mama

Cure potpisujem vas sve . I mi smo u toj fazi ovih dana. Mislim da je najbitnije sačuvat hladnu glavu bez obzira kak je to teško. Najgore je dozvolit si da te izbace iz takta. Meni je u nedjelju malo falilo, vrišto je jer nije htio spavat tak jako da sam ga na kraju išla umivat od straha da ne doživi fraz. Na kraju sam ga predala sveki i MM-u a ja izašla na par minuta  iz kuće da ne podivljam na njega. Kad počne histerizirat isto koristimo razne metode odvlačenja pažnje i to za sada najviše pomaže. Oni su mali i osjetljivi.   Mi jučer bili kod moje sestre. Nećakinja je pala a moja sestra ju još nalupala, moje siroče je samo gledalo i slušalo. Ne mora bit da je  od toga al cijelu noć baš nije spavao.  A moja sirota nećakinja je  sjedila kod svog tate u krilu i vikala mene mama mrzi, on njoj kaže, ma ne mrzi te, a ona njemu ma mrzi me kad me tuče. 
Ne bih htjela da to bude moje dijete, i da tak govori. To je nešto strašno, a moja sestra si ne da ništa reć.

----------


## kloklo

Evo dobrog štiva za sve roditelje malih gegavih vrištalica   :Wink:  
May the force be with us   :Grin:  

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/6/T063300.asp

----------


## kloklo

Roko mama, sad sam tek vidla tvoj post...kako je to tužno   :Sad:

----------


## Roko_mama

Da grozno i onda je mene na kraju MM izribo što se mješam tam di mi nije mjesto. Al ja nju volim ko da je moje dijete i grozno mi je to gledat. Već je jednom bila slična situacija, kad je isto malu lupala pred nama i vrištala na nju, a mala me molila "Teta molim te reci mojoj mami da  me ne tuče", ja sam jučer plakala od muke, a i sad mi idu suze.

----------


## Šljiva

Prestrašno. A da ipak probaš još razgovarat sa sestrom? Preporučit neku literaturu o odgoju koja će ju možda uvjeriti da joj metode baš nisu primjerene... ??

----------


## lidac2004

> Da grozno i onda je mene na kraju MM izribo što se mješam tam di mi nije mjesto. Al ja nju volim ko da je moje dijete i grozno mi je to gledat. Već je jednom bila slična situacija, kad je isto malu lupala pred nama i vrištala na nju, a mala me molila "Teta molim te reci mojoj mami da  me ne tuče", ja sam jučer plakala od muke, a i sad mi idu suze.


strasno,mislim da bi svasta rekla svojoj sestri da se tako ponasa prema svojoj djeci....pa zar joj bas nista ne znaci to sto dijete misli da ga vlastita mama mrzi??

----------


## Roko_mama

Lidac2004 mislim da joj to niš ne znači, al njoj je bitno da ona s 5 godina čita i zna glasovnu analizu i sintezu (ma što to značilo, hahaha, ma to znači da zna koji su glasovi u riječi npr. televizija), bolesnici, ja sam joj pokušavala  objasnit ma nemre se s njom na kraj. Ja sam jednom malu uzela sa sobom u grad kad ju je ostavila kod nas (još nisam bila udana) malo je falilo da nije zvala policiju i prijavila da sam joj otela dijete, a dijete samnom uživalo (kao ona može nenajavljeno dijete ostavit kod nas a ja ju nemrem odvest u šetnju u grad na pola sata, a mobitel je ostavila doma, tak da joj nisam mogla javit, a mama je bila doma pa joj je rekla di je mala, znači znala je di je. Tad smo se zakrvila na mrtvo ime a to je bilo 5 dana prije moje svadbe, čak sam joj rekla da ne mora ni na svadbu doć   :Mad:  , samo mi je žao tog dijeteta.

----------


## Roko_mama

Šljiva sad sam tek skužila tvoju post, kaj je najgore ona je učiteljica i na faksu je imala  sve te predmete od odgojne psihologije pa nadalje ima doma brdo knjiga, bila je na brdo seminara, al nema učinka.

----------


## suncemojemalo

To je koma  :Sad:  Jadno dijete.

----------


## anchi pp

> Šljiva sad sam tek skužila tvoju post, kaj je najgore ona je učiteljica i na faksu je imala  sve te predmete od odgojne psihologije pa nadalje ima doma brdo knjiga, bila je na brdo seminara, al nema učinka.


Učiteljica ??   :shock:   :shock:

----------


## anchi pp

Kad bi si dala malo vise vremena, sjetila bi se barem 10-tak primjera za koje sam cula gdje su roditelji visoko obrazovani na humanistickim fakultetima (pedagogija, psihologija, soc. rad...) potpuno nespremni za odgoj vlastitog djeteta. Cini se da je vlastito dijete puno teze odgajati nego se "baviti" drugom djecom. A cesto puta mozemo vidjeti da su ucitelji "odustali" od odgajanja djece u skolama...

----------


## Šljiva

> Šljiva sad sam tek skužila tvoju post, kaj je najgore ona je učiteljica i na faksu je imala  sve te predmete od odgojne psihologije pa nadalje ima doma brdo knjiga, bila je na brdo seminara, al nema učinka.


Ne mogu vjerovat!! Ma znam ja da fakultetsko obrazovanje ne garantira zdravu pamet, ali ipak...

I jel ne kuži koliki kontraefekt postiže time što je ona kažnjava (na stranu način) a onda je tata tješi???

A da probaš preko tate... možda ima mekše srce :/ 

Molim te nemoj odustat!! Navijam za tebe!!!!!! 

Za one koji me ne znaju... užasno sam osjetljiva na ovu temu. Užasno je nepravedno tući nekog tako malog i bespomoćnog, a tko zapravo treba samo nečiju ljubav i malo razumijevanja...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Roko_mama

Ma i tata pokušava sve, mala je jako vezana za njega,  i on ju obožava al ni on nemre puno, al bar nadoknađuje s jedne strane. Evo baš je on taj dan joj reko da nije normalna da on malu nikad nije udario što mu i vjerujem, zna on podviknut na nju kad treba al ju ne lupa. Oni žive s njegovim starcima u istoj kući, ali odvojena domaćinsta  i mala kad ju mama nalupa bježi dolje baki i dedi, pogotovo kad je sama s mamom, a šogi radi.  Obećala sam maloj da ću joj kupit majcu ne po guzi ako dobiju 6 pa ak neko od vas čuje da ih ima nek mi odmah javi.

----------


## suncemojemalo

Ajmo opet o histeriji. Ovaj vikend me je dijete iscjedilo i doguralo do ruba zivaca. Na kraju sam s muzom otisla u goste, a malog ostavila kod dede i bake. Cijelim putem sam se osjecala ko losa mama, u stilu kak sam ga se rjesila. A fakat vise nisam mogla. Upravo ono - vristanje, plakanje. Hoce sok, dam sok, vristi nece sok, ok maknem sok, poplavi i vristi hoce sok itd. Ima frustracije kuzim, ko ih nema, al zbilja moras imat konjske zivce. Navecer kad smo dosli samo smo se mazili, on veseo, ja sa ogromnom krivnjom sto sam ga ostavila. Moj mali bonbon. Mala maza. I evo, pocinje novi tjedan i sve ispocetka.

----------


## snorki

Mislim da te nema zasta grist savjest. Bolje je ostaviti dijete barem sat vremena kod svojih, nego bacit tanjir pun hrane preko sobe :Embarassed:  
E to se meni upravo desilo, jer nisam imala koga danima da mi pricuva Editu da se ja ispusem. I ja sam se grozno osjecala sto sam eto tako u sekundi "pukla". Srecom da je Edita jos mala da bi zakljucila da sam bacila tanjir zbog nje.   :Embarassed:  ne znam, ne mogu reci da se stidim zbog toga, a ne mogu reci ni da mi je svejedno. Samo znam da mi je u sekundi trebalo uzasno mnogo zraka :/  
A to mi se desilo jer ona vec desetak dana ne jede skoro nista osim mlijeka. A ja svako jutro (iako sam u sedmom mjesecu trudnoce), ustanem, odem u trgovinu u potragu za BIO proizvodima, te potom skuham njoj, a onda sebi i MM. I na kraju nece da jede. I tako vec deset dana.   :Crying or Very sad:  I brinem se   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tweety

jooj, snorkice vec dva dana razmisljam sto sa franom :? 
kad je nesto NE pocne se lupati objema rukama po glavi.jaakoo ruzno to izgleda, ali fakat mu ne mogu dozvoliti guranje prstica u steker. nema veze sto sam stavila zastitu, to je jednostavno NE, kao i prckanje po WC-u ili....... ma ne mogu se ni sjetitisto je sve ne jer kod nas mu je zaista jako malo toga zabranjeno.
ne znam kako bi mu onemogucila to lupanje samog sebe. i ne znam od kud mu uopce ta reakcija.mislila sam da oni upijaju ono sto vide, a to nije imao di vidjeti.

----------


## Ancica

Uh, a da ste vidli Robija kada se mjesecima (ma ziher set mjeseci a mozda i  vise) na svaki NE bacao unazad.  Bila sam sigurna da ce si jednog dana razbit glavu i izgubit mozak kad razcijepi lubanju na ugao zida ili nesto drugo.

Na svu srecu naucio je par puta ne bas tako drasticno da mu to bas nije dobra taktika jer se moze kresnut pa ga boli, pa je dugo vremena "njezno" se bacao na leda (ono, provjeri da nema nist iza njega, pa se malo njeznije hiti na straznjicu, pa tek onda glavu na pod - do tad se bacao unazad kao daska).

The good news is - bilo pa proslo  :D 

Daklem, stisnite zube, budite dosljedne, ventilirajte se tu na forumu a ne pred njima i proci ce  8)

Al da cete zadobit koju sijedu dok ne prode, to sigurno   :Laughing:

----------


## Roko_mama

Suncemojemalo nisi ne mama, bolje da se ispušeš sa strane nego na njemu, i ja tak znam napravit, a i sveki već kuži kad je frka pa ga uzme i prošeću, il kaže odite vi nekam. I stvarno vratim se preporođena, ohlađena, i nije mi žao jer znam da ću tak biti bolja i njemu.  Njima uvijek treba pristupat hladne glave, treba bit dosljedan, kak god to zna bit teško. 
Sad vidim da Roko nije jedini koji se baca glavom unazad, Ancice sad si me utješila, ja sam isto mislila da ćemu glava puć na pola kad zvekne po pločicama. Al se on zna bacat unazad i od veselja,  i recimo kad se mazimo a on se samo baci unazad, al bogme kad je sam i kad nas nema blizu strogo pazi kak će se bacit. Mudrijaši mali.

----------


## Sanja

Ancice, to je Fiona pocela raditi!  :shock: I to danas!   :Rolling Eyes:  

Nesto joj ne pase i hop! eto nje na ledjima. Sto je najgore, par puta se tako zveknula da je briznula u neutjesan plac  :Sad:  , bas se vidjelo da se grdo puknula. Iducih par puta kad se bacila, uspjela sam ju uhvatiti na pola puta. Ne znam jesam li trebala ili nisam, ali nisam htjela riskirati da se ponovno lupi.

A nije da joj zabranjujem puno toga, samo "osnovne" stvari tipa guranja prstica u steker (iako smo ih zastitili) i slicno. Fakat joj je uzasno puno toga dozvoljeno. Ali ne, ona si zamisli da hoce neku odredjenu stvar i ako ju ne dobije, eto ti histerije.

Sto uciniti?!  :?

----------


## MajaMajica

o.k., sad sam skulirana, ali s ovakvim početkom dan je mogao otići u sasvim krivom smjeru  :Evil or Very Mad:   Probudili smo se, počeli spremati i pukli na živce...sve je bilo NE, ako je hoću promijeniti, kaže Vibo će, kad on dođe onda će mene...tako za sve...na posao sam došla u 8,30 umjesto u 8..uz sve to kiša, gužva, šef, a ja..mislim na to gdje sam falila, zašto se ona tako ponaša? :? Još jedan šok me stalno muči..jučer joj objašnjavam dok smo prelazile cestu kako mi se ne smije više otrgnuti jer je to opasno, može naići auto i bla, bla-budi dobra djevojčica, a ona sama sebe UDARI PO LICU! Kao zločesta je bila, pa kazna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EEEEEEEEEEEEEjjjj, mi je nikada nismo udarili!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MajaMajica

bila sam preoptimistična, ipak nisam skulirana i dan je bljak...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kloklo

Kaj nam je raditi? Ono što i sad radimo,  opskrbiti se golemim količinama ljubavi i strpljenja i stalno imati na umu da tako mali klinci misle, ali ne logično i da je zato našoj dječici još stoput teže nego nama jer pokušavaju shvatiti kako funkcionira ovaj komplicirani svijet  :Love:  

Teško je naučiti biti veliki i dobar, ali uz našu pomoć i hladnu glavu, sve će biti lakše   :Saint:

----------


## tweety

> ona sama sebe UDARI PO LICU! Kao zločesta je bila, pa kazna


pa to ni meni nije jasno!to udaranje po licu.
poklopilo se sa odlaskom u jaslice, a opet nebi htjela sad paranoično povezivati to nešto negativno sa jaslicama.

----------


## MajaMajica

tweetice jel ti padne na pamet da su možda to vidjeli od druge djece ili ne daj Bože teta?!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :shock: Ali naše tete su fantastične, pa ne mogu to provarit..Tako mi se stegne srce kad se sjetim...Ima li među rodicama kakva psihologinja ili teta da nam kaže 2,3 riči..

----------


## snorki

Edita tuce mene i MM-a, recimo ako joj ne damo na kompjuter, ili joj smetam jer ne moze proci od mene.  I igracke baca, ako joj nesto ne stima.  :shock: 
Danas se zaigrala u svojoj sobi, a ja pozurila da napravim rucak za to vrijeme. Odjednom podje cujem prasak, njenu vrisku, udaranje. Ja dotrcim, a ona ljuta sto ne moze da izvadi nekakvu igracku, pa iz kutija sve pocela bacat oko sebe:shock: 
Najnovija fora joj je da hoce da sjedi kod nas u krilu dok jedemo. Ona naravno nece jesti, nego hvata viljuske, nozeve i slicno...
Koliko sam isprepadana, sinoc sam sanjala da je izvukla veliki noz i mlati njime.

----------


## tweety

MajaMajica ma palo mi je , ali samo na djelić sekunde, jer su tete toliko ok da ne da nema šanse, već bi stavila ruku u vatru da one nemaju veze s tim.
e sad, tu su klinci!
nekoliko dana nakon što je Fran krenuo u vrtić, dok sam ja stajala sa tetom koja je presvlačila jednu djevojčicu, i pričala mi kakav je koji klinac, Frana je nalupao, malac o kojem je teta taj tren pričala kako je jako brižan i nježan jer ima manjeg bracu i mama jako puno priča s njim o osjećajima i bla,bla,bla......

E pa taj po teti nježni malac,koji pomaže oko beba je lupao Frana i vikao :"Ti si beba, ti si beba!" Dok je moja mama došla do njih on ga je već dva put lupio i srušio na pod  :Sad:  .

To mi je malo   :Sad:  , jer znam da teta ne može u svakom trenu imati njih sve u vidokrugu.
Jucer sam Franu primjetila plavu čvrgicu na glavi. ne znam jel se sam lupio ili .......
Ustvari kad malo bolje razmislim, teta me nakon nekoliko dana pitala kakav je Fran doma od kad je krenuo u jaslice.
Danas ću joj ići reći za to lupanje po glavi!

----------


## suncemojemalo

Kad ga cuvaju dede i bake, ako padne i lupi se npr na stolicu, onda oni tuku stolicu i kazu joj da je zlocesta sto je lupila Franu. I on se onda ne place i puno to sve bolje primi, ali sad ga vidim da ako se lupi negdje onda sam tuce, neki dan zid i govori mu da je zlocest. Bojim se da s vremenom ne bi poceo lupat neko drugo djete jer je "zlocest". A u zadnje vrijeme zna i mene ili MM maznut i rec nam da smo zlocesti ak mu nesto ne dozvolimo.

----------


## mamma san

Pridružujem se s Lovrom na ovom topicu....
dakle sve što je NE (stvarno ne koristim tu riječ često), to je kao da mu mašem crvenom krpom pred licem...onda krene na to (utičnice, liniju, itd itd..) i ukoliko mu se ja ispriječim započinje vrištanje i histerija. No dobra je vijest da ne popuštam, ne dižem glas, već mu mirno objasnim zašto ...nakon malo histerije popusti i već je druga osoba.

A samo-ozljeđivanje, kod nas je lupanje glavom u zid.... :shock:  :shock:  mislim da ne moram niš reći....  :Crying or Very sad:  

Teti čuvalici, nikada ali ama baš nikada nije ispusti niti vriskić, a i ona mu brani sve što i mi..... :/ 

Mislim da nam Lovro bude dao papra.....  :Love:

----------


## spooky

I Pia histerizira i to ponekad izgleda strašno. Gledam je onako u čudu i ne mogu vjerovati da je to ono isto milo dijete koje se mazi ujutro s nama u krevetu.  :Rolling Eyes:  
U takvim situacijama, jednostavno se postavim i kažem NE, a ako ona počne histerizirati, okrenem se na drugu stranu i pravim se da je uopće ne doživljavam. Onda ona prestane i dođe mi se maziti.  :Love:  

Ponekad me posluša i prestane s nestašlucima. Evo, npr. jučer: Uzela je otvarač s police u dnevnoj sobi i kad sam joj rekla da to ne smije i da vrati na mjesto, okrenula se i vratila je otvarač otkud ga je i uzela.   :Grin:

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Suncemojemalo hitno traži od bake i dede da promijene taktiku iz zločesti zid u dragi zid! Moj nećak je tako krenuo a sada tuče sve oko sebe. Nije agresivan ali ide na snagu. Probaj to preduhitriti!
I mene to isto čeka za koji mjesec sa bakom i dedom ali već sad inzistiram na dragi   :Heart:  umjesto zločesti  :Grin:  . I sretno!

----------


## tweety

suncemojemalo, tako je moja mama jos prije dva mjeseca franu kad je sam sebe zakacio za stol i pao, rekla da je stol zlocesti i lupila rukom po stolu. rekla sam joj da to ne radi jer ce tako lupiti i neko dijete u vrticu.uostalom sam je kriv sto je zakacio za stol, pa ako mu je vec nesto zeljela reci, trebala je reci da bude pazljiviji.sva sreca da mi je mama razumna pa je rekla kako imam pravo i da uopce nije razmisljala o tome.


ja se jedino bojim da postoje roditelji koji ne razmisljaju na ovakav nacin.

btw. danas je jedna curica (inace mirna) sorala jednog djecaka.i to se u nekoliko navrata (svaki put kad bi teta okrenula ledja) vracala na istog malca. cini se da joj je fakat stao na zulj :/   :Wink:  

btw.otisla sam u jaslice razgovarati sa tetom o lupanju vlastite glave. rekla je ono sto sam i ocekivala, da su to radili i njeni decki. Ona misli da Fran nije tuzan u jaslicama, jos nije adaptiran ali mu jako dobro ide, kaze ona.  

MajaMajica fakat  sam u nekoliko navrata pokusala proceprkati, tuce li se, tuce li ga netko, tuce li sebe netko pa je to vidio, i da li ona misli da je to poceo raditi zbog tuge ili nesigurnosti, ali ona me uvjeravala da je to jednostavno faza.

----------


## pcelica

Tweety, kod nas slična stvar!
Nika je počela udarati mene i MM. Nije mi bilo jasno odkud joj to, kad ono moja mama isto udara mjesto di se ona udarila!
Sad to više ne radi i Nika je prestala udarati nas!
Inače je prilično smirena, ne histerizira puno, pa su me ovi ispadi sa udaranjem zabrinjavali. Ali eto, uspjeli smo to riješiti!
A ovo sa Franovim lupanjem glave mi nije jasno!
Možda je vidio od nekoga u jaslicama!?

----------


## snorki

Ne vjerujem da se djeca ugledaju na nekoga ili neko drugo dijete, pa  onda tuku sebe ili druge. ta faza dolazi tek poslije, a ne kod tako male djece. 
Mislim da je to faza u kojoj se dijete upoznava sa stanjima ljutnje, bijesa, zbog neke nemogucnosti. I ta tuca je cisto refleksna reakcija vlastite nemoci.  :Sad:  
Proci ce kao sto je sve do sada proslo.   :Wink:

----------


## Josipova_mama

> Kad bi si dala malo vise vremena, sjetila bi se barem 10-tak primjera za koje sam cula gdje su roditelji visoko obrazovani na humanistickim fakultetima (pedagogija, psihologija, soc. rad...) potpuno nespremni za odgoj vlastitog djeteta. Cini se da je vlastito dijete puno teze odgajati nego se "baviti" drugom djecom. A cesto puta mozemo vidjeti da su ucitelji "odustali" od odgajanja djece u skolama...


u potpunosti se slažem!!!
iako sam ja takav roditelj... (psiholog)
sve je to divno u teoriji, ali sam prve sekunde sa svojim Jopcem shvatila da sva teorija pada u vodu.
a ove napade histerije vidjela sam kod svoje nečakinje (4,5) gdje njezini roditelji to rješavaju vrlo jednostavno - ignoriraju ju (naravno jednim okom paze da se ne ozlijedi u tom šizenju i ludanju). kada napad prođe, sjednu i porazgovaraju sa njom o tome zašto se tako ponašala i sl.
I pali.
oko jedne stvari samo 2-3 puta napravi istu scenu. (kupovanje igračaka i sl.)
ali te scene stvarno mogu potrajati i po sat vremena.

----------


## Josipova_mama

> Kad bi si dala malo vise vremena, sjetila bi se barem 10-tak primjera za koje sam cula gdje su roditelji visoko obrazovani na humanistickim fakultetima (pedagogija, psihologija, soc. rad...) potpuno nespremni za odgoj vlastitog djeteta. Cini se da je vlastito dijete puno teze odgajati nego se "baviti" drugom djecom. A cesto puta mozemo vidjeti da su ucitelji "odustali" od odgajanja djece u skolama...


u potpunosti se slažem!!!
iako sam ja takav roditelj... (psiholog)
sve je to divno u teoriji, ali sam prve sekunde sa svojim Jopcem shvatila da sva teorija pada u vodu.
a ove napade histerije vidjela sam kod svoje nečakinje (4,5) gdje njezini roditelji to rješavaju vrlo jednostavno - ignoriraju ju (naravno jednim okom paze da se ne ozlijedi u tom šizenju i ludanju). kada napad prođe, sjednu i porazgovaraju sa njom o tome zašto se tako ponašala i sl.
I pali.
oko jedne stvari samo 2-3 puta napravi istu scenu. (kupovanje igračaka i sl.)
ali te scene stvarno mogu potrajati i po sat vremena.

----------


## tweety

Ja sam pokušala ignorirati to lupanje samog sebe, tako da ne vidi nikakvu reakciju od mene, ali nekad mi pobjegne, a on odmah skuži promjenu na mom licu.

Jooj nadam se da će ubrzo prestati jer mi je tugaljivo gledati kako se pljušće.

----------


## sasana

Dizem ovaj topic sa pitanjem: L. uskoro puni godinu dana, ali kako se mala zna dreljiti kada nije po njenom, pa me zanima da li je premala za neke odgojne metode? Meni se cini da ja nju mogu lijepo posjesti pored mene i pricati joj da to nije lijepo i da me boli kada me cupa, stipa i grize, ali ne vidim da to ima nekog odjeka. A sto boli kada cupa i grize !!! Zmaj mali!

----------


## LeaB

Mislim da nikada nije prerano za objašnjavanje. Treba reći kako se osjećamo, zašto smo ljuti i što se na radi jer nekome nanosi bol ili ga vrijeđa. Dijetetu učenje nikad nije pre rano. 

Ja sam Mii stalno objašnjavala, što još uvijek činim i kada se dese histerične situacije ona se luti vrlo kratko i posluša što joj želim reći i objašnjenje je uvijek umiri. 
Stoga, samo naprijed...

 :D

----------


## snorki

Nisam odavno pisala o razvoju situacije. naime, prestalo je ono dugotrajno histerizovanje, ali sada imamo lupanje glave od pod. Ponekad i od zid ili prozorsko staklo, ali najcesce je lupanje od pod. 
Nacuturi se ko noj (kao da ce kolut naprijed napravit), te jako udari barem 3-4 puta. I to cesto bez vidljivog razloga. 
Jel ima neko slicnu situaciju? Dokad to traje?

p.s evo vec je pocelaaa. Odohhhhhhhhhh....

----------


## LeaB

I što ti radiš dok ona to čini? To nisam još vidjela! Nadam se da nema kvrge!  :/

----------


## NanoiBeba

Katarina ne lupa glavom ali se baca na pod. Obično na trbuh i jš spusti glavu. To radi već par mjeseci i nije prošlo. Ženska je i inače vrlo temperamentna i hoće da je sve po njenom. Npr. neće dati ruku prek ceste.

----------


## LeaB

Mia je zapravo nekoliko puta izvodila bacanje, no ja bi je uzela u ruke i pustila da se isplače, i pitala da mi kaže zbog čega se ljuti. I tako kad se te situacije ponavljaju, završe bez histerije, a ljutnjom koja prođe kad porazgovaramo.
Više se ne baca. 

Treba im staviti štitnike za glavu i koljena!  :Laughing:

----------


## snorki

> I što ti radiš dok ona to čini? To nisam još vidjela! Nadam se da nema kvrge!  :/


Dignem je sa poda. Sta cu drugo?
Inace mislim da je njena nervoza zbog toga sto veoma malo po danu spava. Sada i navecer, jer joj je odjednom niklo osam zuba. Mislim, u roku od mjesec dana. 
Po prirodi je veoma veselo dijete, ali u zadnje vrijeme s vremena na vrijeme uleti u neku huju (ako znate sta to znaci). 

Sada smo imali jedan kraci ispad. Vjerovatno je pospana, ali je ne mogu uspavat jer za pola sata imamo termin kod ljekara.

----------


## suncemojemalo

Da vam se opet malo pozalim. U zadnjih par dana, ak mu nesto ne pase onda me gura od sebe i tuce uz uzasni dernjavu i dreku. Probala sam ga ignorirat, otic u drugu prostoriju, al on ide za mnom i tuce me. A zna maltit i sebe. Tocno vidis da nekak zeli tu frustraciju iskazat al ne zna kak. Neki dan je bilo najgore do sad, to jos nisam dozivjela. Prekjucer kad me tuko rekla sam mu da to nije lijepo i da ak me nastavi tuc (dijeli mi samare) nece vise dobit pusu od mene. I jucer se zalio dedi da je mama zlocesta jer mu nece dat pusu. I onda skuzim da je to bilo jako krivo od mene.   :Sad:  Samo da vec jednom i ta faza prode. Imamo i razgovore poslije i kaze da vise nece, al imam osjecaj da jos nije ni reko necu vise a vec je zaboravio sta smo pricali :/

----------


## Vishnja

Uh, aktuelna tema i kod nas. U nedelju smo bili u gostima kod moje tetke. "Nameracili " se na uzivanje - predivna basta, bazen, terasa... 
Nadja valjda nikad u zivotu nije bila gora.  Jurila je kuce po basti, pokusavala da uskoci u bazen, cupala ruze...
Svako moje NE bilo je propraceno ili osmehom i nastavkom po istom ili strasnom histerijom, izvijanjem u "luk" kada sam pokusavala da je uzmem u ruke.
Dosli smo kuci prilicno iznervirani, mada smo uspeli da sacuvamo mirnocu i da ne vicemo na nju. Citavo popodne smo samo objasnjavali, ali bez efekta.
Kada su deca zaspala i mi seli da porazgovaramo o razlozima za takvo ponasanje, konstatovali smo da je ona jednostavno bila preumorna (tog dana  smo je bez potrebe vukli i na gradsku plazu i kod sveki na rucak). 
Prisetivsi se slicnih takvih ispada,  shvatili smo da se UVEK desavaju kada dete ispadne iz svog redovnog ritma i kada barem pola dana nije u poznatom okruzenju.
Svakodnevni, mali napadi "drekanja" desavaju se    kada zurimo u vrtic,  kada nesto nije po njenom ili bas ne bi da obuce ono sto smo joj mi spremili. U takvim momentima trudim se da ostanem pribrana i da, pored sve dreke i dalje ostanem pri svom prvobitnom NE ako za to imam argumenata. Da je lako, nije...  :Wink:  
Ipak, cini mi se da sam evoluirala kada su takve stvari u pitanju u odnosu na vreme kada je starija devojcica bila mala. Sada bolje shvatam da je to njen za sada jedini nacin da izrazi svoje frustracije i da je ne treba sputavati, samo ostati pribran i pruziti joj zagrljaj i utehu ako stvari odu predaleko.

----------


## LeaB

Sama kažeš da nekako mora tu ljutnju izbaciti. 
To je i Mia napravila par puta. kad se jako naljutila. Nisam reagirala ljuto nego je pitam što je muči. Jesam li te ja naljutila? Tata? Zašto?
I rješimo to razgovorom.Ako ne pali nije važno. Proći će.
Mama je uvijek utjeha, kad su tužni mama ljubi, kad su sretni mama se smije s njima, kad su ljuti mama je tu da joj kažu ili pokažu...

Ne  mislim da se to razvija u agresivnost...Ipak se oni uče nositi s emocijama.
 :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## zekana

Ajme oprostite, ali hvala bogu da nismo jedini!

 :Undecided: 

Saaaaaat vremena histeriziranja i neutješnog plača. Sve je inače NE kad krene cura u "napad". NE, NEĆE, NEMOJ MAMA (mogu si misliti što komšije misle da joj radim, a ja samo gledam u čudu...), NE TATA, NEĆE, NEĆU, NEEEEEEE! Sve imamo, sve u paketu! Bacanje stvari kad se uznemiri, bacanje sebe na pod, udaranje glavom o pod!!!, bacanje u stranu (pa o zid), istepljanje vlastite dude iz usta i vrištanje, neutješno plakanje, histerično plakanje, vikanje do režećeg zvuka, ajme...

Kako je to sve emocionalno iscrpljujuće! Sve sam probala, ako do sad nisam, večeras sam! SAAAAAAT vremena je ona plakala kao luđak. Trenutno je u fazi kad ne zna što će i kad pošizi onda samo maltretira - tutu, šolju, ne mama- tutu, odnesem ju na tutu, neeeeee mama- šolju, odneseš ju na šolju ona ništa. Od plakanja s njom preko razgovora i nekada samog promatranja u očaju, preko odvlačenja pažnje, preko multi ponuda u stilu "hoćemo ovo, hoćemo ono", do pucanja živaca kad sam ju pukla po guzici... jaaaaaaaaao kako je ovo iscrpljujuće. Neki dan ju nisam smjela pustiti od sebe kad je počela nenormalno vrištati oko ničega, odjednom, a nisam ju smjela pustiti dolje jer je ista scena bila dan ranije kad je isto reagirala pa onda se bacala okolo (jako opasna okolina kod svekra i svekrve, oštri rubovi na sve strane!). Bacala se po podu, udarala glavom o pod, o krevet, vrištala sve po redu, hroptala, ma bože što je to?!!!! 

Nije to od jučer, ma to traje već sigurno mjesec i pol, samo je u zadnjih nekoliko dana toliko otišlo sve k vragu da ja više ne znam što da uradim! I pokušavam iskulirati, ma nije uopće stvar ima li koga oko nas ili nema, iskuliram ja nju. Ali grozno je što ju ne mogu zaustaviti. Ne smijem ju dirnuti, onda tek kreće histerija! Strah me da se ne ozlijedi, kad sam sama s njima, s malim i s njom. Oooooo, i ja sam opako protiv udaranja, ali sam ju u nekoliko različitih situacija pukla po guzici i priprijetila joj da ću ju istući! Jednostavno otišlo sve k vragu i čini mi se da ne zna kako da prestane, kad krene, ode u sve gore i gore. I tih par puta (kad nisam dočekala da se sama smiri, kad je stvarno otišlo u nedogled) sam ju pukla. I sad, vidim neke pišu ovdje da jadna djeca onda još i misle da ih mama mrzi. Ja ne znam što ona misli, ali tada sam ju prekinula i prestalo je sve. Stala je. I rekla sam joj da sam ljuta na nju što se tako ponaša, da se nitko tako ne ponaša. Da mi treba samo reći što hoće i uvijek ću sve uraditi što god želi i slično. Džabe, ništa to ne mijenja. Ni jedna od metoda, ni zločesta mama ni ijedna druga uloga koju joj igram kad prisustvujem tom ludilu.

I još nešto, kad stane, ma minutu iza- sve ok. Ona se smiri i ka ono, nije ništa bilo. Bože... Mogu pojmiti da joj je faza, ali koliko god dugo da trajala, tako je emocionalno iscrpljujuća da jedva čekam da prođe jer ne znam kako se nositi s njom. Večeras je histerizirala i plakala do iznemoglosti, iskulirala sam, pričala sam, plakala sam s njom, bez nje, nosila je gdje je htjela, nudila joj jelo, igru, objašnjavala da ne moramo spavati, govorila joj da ju volim i da me srce boli kad plače i da se meni onda plače... ma kakvi... udrite me, iskritizirajte, ma radite što hoćete, sve samo ako imate pomoć za ovakve situacije. Ako imate samo komentare da se grozite, imam ih i ja, to mi ne pomaže. Pomažite ako možete. Najviše večeras mi je pomoglo čitanje tuđih postova gdje sam vidjela da nismo jedini... jedino nije baš ohrabrujuće što imamo opasnu kombinaciju mnogo toga odjednom...

----------


## isvetica

Moja je najstarija imala size, najlaksi način za riješiti je zatvoriti je u sigurnu sobU. To bi izgledalo ovako pokusala bih s razgovorom,  upozorila nekoliko puta da je ne mogu razumjeti dok se tako ponasa, - ne razumijem što mi govoriš,  ne razumijem sto ti smeta,moras se smiriti, ako ti smetam ja, podji u sobu, vrati se kad se smiris, pa cemo pričati/ jesti/ gledati crtiće.  To je rijetko palilo, pa bih je odvela u sobu, zatvorila vrata, i cekala da prestane. Svako nekoliko, po procjeni intezinteta vristanja, bih pokucala i pitala da li je bolje, sve dok je bacala stvari, vristala itd, nije mogla vani, ali je znala da sam blizu. U pocetku je to bilo često,  par puta je u vristanju zaspala, dok se nije prorijedilo, a danas i sama ode u sobu kad je frustrirana i ljuta,  ispuca najgore i onda razgovaramo. Mladja se bacala po podu i lupala nogicama i rukicama, ignoriranje je pomagalo, ovu najmladju čekam sto će izmisliti.
Definitivno smo najgore sizeve imali kad se dnevna rutina remetila, ili kad joj je davan izbor. Djeci je izbor izvor frustracija, bar mojoj, više im ne dam da biraju npr. odjeću,  pripremim je unaprijed, i pravim ustupke samo kad bas znam da je prigoda, i dijete inzistira, na misu nece, ali u susjede moze u tri plisirane suknje i dvije razlicite cipele. Ne svakodnevno, to je igra,

----------


## rehab

Zekana, imaš li možda onu dječju ogradicu da je staviš u nju kad krene šiza ? Tu bi se mogla bacati do mile volje, bez straha da će se ozlijediti. Mom sinu, koji je znao imati takve šize, nije nimalo pomagalo kad smo mu ispunjavali prohtjeve tipa "mama će dati sok, ne tata će, neću ovu čašu, hoću drugu", baš naprotiv. Pokušaj je staviti na neko sigurno mjesto i maksimalno ignorirati. Nama je jedino to pomagalo. U trenucima kad je sve ok davati što više pažnje i maženja. Sigurno je nešto muči (najvjerojatnije reakcija na bracu, po mom mišljenju) i ona ne može iskontrolirati svoje osjećaje. Ti joj trebaš pomoći da nauči da će pažnju dobiti pozitivnim ponašanjem. Pod pozitivnim ponašanjem mislim i na iskazivanje ljutnje i prkosa, ali na primjeren način. 
Ne znam kako cura stoji s govorom. Moji su vrlo shvatili upute : ne razumijem što želiš kad urlaš i cendraš, smiri se, lijepo mi kaži što želiš..

----------


## rehab

P.S. Napisala si na drugoj temi da TM ne radi. Možeš li izdvojiti dnevno sat-dva samo za sebe i curicu, a da tata bude s bebom ? Ali sat-dva čiste, nepodijeljene pažnje, gdje ćeš ugasiti mobitel, uzeti curicu i raditi s njom ono što ona najviše voli (šetnja, čitanje priča, crtanje....). Meni je to puno pomoglo i riješilo probleme u ponašanju kod sina koje je imao nakon rođenja bebačice.

----------


## pulinka

Kod nas su isto palili svi saveti koje je rehab napisala.
Plus, veruj da dete sigurno vidi i oseća tvoju uznemirenost i uzrujanost (pratim i drugu tvoju temu...), i verovatno reaguje i na to. 
Osim toga, ona je još jako, jako mala, i stvarno kod tako male dece histeriju često izazivaju banalni uzroci-gladna, žedna, premorena, itd. 
Možda se uznemirena zbog navikavanja na WC, možda je samo ljubomorna na batu, uglavnom, pokušaj da provedeš što više vremena sa njom, da je što više hvališ i što više smanjiš svoja očekivanja od nje- i ako treba, da izbegavaš par meseci situacije koje su joj izuzetno stresne. Ako ti je teško da budeš nasamo sa dvoje tako male dece (a to JESTE izuzetno naporno i stresno), probaj da to vreme provedeš na nekom mestu na kome je dete mirno i bezbedno. Ako to znači da ćeš ponekad propustiti šetnju ili posetu, i to je sasvim OK.

----------


## zekana

Hvala vam na odgovorima! Ja nju ne mogu ostaviti u igralištu, zna izaći iz njega, u sobi je ogroman krevet s ogromnim jastucima, ali me strah da se u bacanju (opet) ne udari o zid u glavu. Baš je teško. Nemam to *sigurno* mjesto za nju. Voljela bih da imam. Večeras se mm i ja dogovaramo na ENGLESKOM jer cura SVEEEEEE razumije i zna super pričati, cijele suvisle i (nebitno, ali!) gramatički ispravne rečenice. Sve ona zna, sve zna reći i sve joj je jasno. Voza nas kako god stigne. Dogoravamo se na engleskom, dakle, da ju pustimo večeras da se sama umori i traži spavati. Ona se, nakon sinoćnje jednosatne predstave, jutros prespavala, skoro do 9, 2,5 sata spavala danas i sad je upravo recitira Eci peci pec na šolji i kaka, haha! Inače ide spavati oko 9, večeras ćemo ju pustiti da traži kad se umori da ide spavati, zna ona i to, pa da vidim hoće li biti drame! Danas je isto bila drama na dnevnom spavanju. Samo sam ja nenaspavana i bolesna pa sam joj tiho i umorno rekla da sam umorna i bolesna i da se i JA moram naspavati. Derala se sve do tada, onda je sjela (nije htjela leći) i gledala me, točno me promatrala. Mislim da je točno vidjela da mi stvarno nije dobro i gubila sam se u snu. Gubila sam se u snu i kad sam vidjela da je legla na svoj jastuk i zaspala, samo sam ju pokrila i zaspala kraj nje.

Ona je stvarno pametnica, volimo ju, naravno, a to joj i izražavamo i riječima i pažnjom. Stvarno nas oboje pogalđa ovo njeno stanje. Recimo, prije par dana je sama došla do malenog kad sam ga smirivala (vrištanje mu je kao dobar dan) i rekla mu je: B., nemoj plakati dušo, ja te volim!

----------


## Zuska

Nemam vremena sve čitati, samo sam prošla na brzaka. 

Prošli kroz identično razdoblje lani. U fazama, znači trajalo bi, pa bi prestalo, pa bi opet bilo itd. U fazama šiza sve je moglo biti tempirana bomba, nikad nisi znao zbog čega će poluditi, od paljenja svjetla u hodniku i otključavanja vrata, do bilo kojeg postupka. 
I noću i danju. Ponekad je izgledala kao u onim filmovima s egzorcistima. Naplakala sam se ponekad, bilo mi je žao da se toliko muči, a nekad mi je bilo mene žao. 
Jednom sam odlučila da ću biti kul ma što uradila. I tako se ona probudi i hoće na wc. Ja je odnesem. Ona protestira, hoće hodati. Kužim, kreće šiza. Spustim je, protestira, hoće da je nosim. Sjedne na tutu, ja joj dodam papir da se obriše, ona poludi. Smireno kažem, ja ću te obrisati. Ona poludi. Ja i dalje kul. Dodajem papir, ona ga baca...sve što ona napravi, ja kul. I u jednom trenutku kreće vrištanje jer ju je moja mirnoća izbacila iz takta do kraja i umoči ruku u wc školjku, drži je umočenu i vrišti. Ja je zgrabim, grlim, ona nemoćno jeca na ramenu. Par sekundi prije toga bila bi se borila.... Kad nije imala šize, bila je turbo razumna. 

Najgora faza su bili zadnji mjeseci moje trudnoće. Užasno nešto. Bila je super, dok je ne bi ulovilo. Tete u vrtiću su se čudile mojim pitanjima, stalno bi je hvalile, a mi doma jedva na kraj sa šizama. Nakon što sam rodila, sve ponovo super. 

Po mom nekom shvaćanju, te terrible two se ne zovu bez veze tako. Osim toga, te faze često prethode skokovima u razvoju, nakon kojih bih se divila u kakvo se dijete ponovo pretvorila. I treće, te faze im dolaze u razdoblju velikih promjena s kojim se oni ne znaju nositi. Posebno ih ubija neizvjesnost i nesigurnost.

----------


## isvetica

Ako je spavanje uvijek u 9,  stavi je u 9. Neispavano djete postaje mrzovoljno, prelazi u ljuto, nitko ljut ne može zaspati, osim kad se placuci iscrpi. Srednja nije htjela nikada zaspati na vrijeme, a imam jos stariju koja se budi ujutro za vrtić i malu koja je morala spavati kad joj dođe. Morali smo napraviti raspored u kojem bi prvo na spavanje vodili nju, srednju nešto prije osam. Prica, poljubac i onda bi je morala fizicki ( zagrljajem)  drzati na krevetu i praviti se da spavam dok me ona udara i vristi. Nakon sto bi iscrpljena zaspala, isla bi starija mirno, i beba nq ciki. Ako je nismo drzali, skakala bi po krevetu, bjezala iz sobe... Ako bi prije nje stavili drugu, cijela kuca bi se orila od vristanja meispavanih klinki... A kad bi mm bio na poslu, a ja sama s njima... Proslo je, proći ce i vamq, no ne bi nikaf vise u taj kosmar. Tada sam bila najblize ludnici no ikad u zivotu. Tek sad kad je najmanja ostavila siku, i ne budi se po noci, a ove dvije idu rutinski, uz samo pokoje 'jos samo malo', na spavqnje, osjecam se kao normalna osoba. Do novih terrible two's

----------


## zekana

> Ja je zgrabim, grlim, ona nemoćno jeca na ramenu. Par sekundi prije toga bila bi se borila.... Kad nije imala šize, bila je turbo razumna.


Eh ovako je meni bilo neki dan, samo je vrištanje bilo u krilu i trajalo 15 minuta. Nisam ju smjela ispustiti dolje. Jedna stvar me buni. Išli smo na put i ona se tamo u prvoj postavi nije puno promijenila. Ali je u drugoj posjeti totalno poludila. Puna kuća, baš sam jedva dočekala da dođem kući. Sve se nekako nadam da će doći u normalu. To znači jednom u tjednu šiza (u prosjeku). Moguće da joj u ovom periodu ne odgovara toliko ljudi. Njih petero i nas četvero i posjete ljudi stalno. Bože, po 5-10 puta na dan urlanje i plač za sve.

----------


## mare41

Pocelo i kod nas, dvije godine uskoro, samo jedna zasad, reakcije na nesto sto ne zeli su do vristanja, ili kad ne razumijemo sto zeli, a tad pocne plakat i druga jer place seka, to ce proci? Ne znam kako je navesti da objasni sto zeli jer se brzo uzruja i krece plac, gura, lupi pa me mazi nakon sto lupi, pa trazi da je tata smiri

----------


## rehab

> Hvala vam na odgovorima! Ja nju ne mogu ostaviti u igralištu, zna izaći iz njega, u sobi je ogroman krevet s ogromnim jastucima, ali me strah da se u bacanju (opet) ne udari o zid u glavu. Baš je teško. Nemam to *sigurno* mjesto za nju. Voljela bih da imam. Večeras se mm i ja dogovaramo na ENGLESKOM jer cura SVEEEEEE razumije i zna super pričati, cijele suvisle i (nebitno, ali!) gramatički ispravne rečenice. *Sve ona zna, sve zna reći i sve joj je jasno. Voza nas kako god stigne.* Dogoravamo se na engleskom, dakle, da ju pustimo večeras da se sama umori i traži spavati. Ona se, nakon sinoćnje jednosatne predstave, jutros prespavala, skoro do 9, 2,5 sata spavala danas i sad je upravo recitira Eci peci pec na šolji i kaka, haha! Inače ide spavati oko 9, večeras ćemo ju pustiti da traži kad se umori da ide spavati, zna ona i to, pa da vidim hoće li biti drame! Danas je isto bila drama na dnevnom spavanju. Samo sam ja nenaspavana i bolesna pa sam joj tiho i umorno rekla da sam umorna i bolesna i da se i JA moram naspavati. Derala se sve do tada, onda je sjela (nije htjela leći) i gledala me, točno me promatrala. Mislim da je točno vidjela da mi stvarno nije dobro i gubila sam se u snu. Gubila sam se u snu i kad sam vidjela da je legla na svoj jastuk i zaspala, samo sam ju pokrila i zaspala kraj nje.
> 
> Ona je stvarno pametnica, volimo ju, naravno, a to joj i izražavamo i riječima i pažnjom. Stvarno nas oboje pogalđa ovo njeno stanje. Recimo, prije par dana je sama došla do malenog kad sam ga smirivala (vrištanje mu je kao dobar dan) i rekla mu je: B., nemoj plakati dušo, ja te volim!


Ova boldana rečenica je vrlo bitna. Ako sve zna reći i sve razumije, onda je ovo pravo vrijeme da je naučiš da nema mjesta šizi, urlanju i bacanju. Ona mora osjetiti u vašem pogledu i stavu da se takvo ponašanje ne tolerira. Barem ja svojima nisam tolerirala čim su počeli razumijevati i govoriti. Ima pravo biti ljuta, prkosna, tužna, ali to se onda pokaže riječima, stavom, izrazom lica, a ne urlanjem i bacanjem.
I ne mogu dovoljno napomenuti, što više pažnje i maženja u trenucima kad je raspoložena i kad se ponaša u granicama koje dopuštate.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ova boldana rečenica je vrlo bitna. Ako sve zna reći i sve razumije, onda je ovo pravo vrijeme da je naučiš da nema mjesta šizi, urlanju i bacanju. Ona mora osjetiti u vašem pogledu i stavu da se takvo ponašanje ne tolerira. Barem ja svojima nisam tolerirala čim su počeli razumijevati i govoriti. Ima pravo biti ljuta, prkosna, tužna, ali to se onda pokaže riječima, stavom, izrazom lica, a ne urlanjem i bacanjem.
> I ne mogu dovoljno napomenuti, što više pažnje i maženja u trenucima kad je raspoložena i kad se ponaša u granicama koje dopuštate.


Slažem se.

Zekana, evo našla sam malo praktičnih savjeta kako djetetu postaviti granice bez vikanja i uzrujavanja: http://blog.dnevnik.hr/protivnasilja...granice-4.html

Najbitnije je ovo: MI se moramo ponašati točno onako kako želimo da se naša djeca ponašaju. To je definitivno najbolja i najlakša metoda - primjerom.

Djeca u ovoj dobi GLEDAJU NAS i oponašaju. Ako se mi deremo - oni će se također derati. Ako psujemo - i oni će to raditi. Ako smo smireni - oni će misliti da se tako ponašaju odrasli i s vremenom će i oni tako početi.

Mene su moja djeca savršeno odgojila baš u ovoj dobi (a ja sam osoba kratkog fitilja) i mogu samo reći da je to bilo neprocjenjivo. Trudila sam se biti bolja nego što stvarno jesam i uspjelo je!  :Very Happy:

----------


## rehab

Peterlin, odlični su mi ovi savjeti, ovako i mi radimo !
S tim da ovaj savjet da se ne popušta djetetu na "još samo ovaj put", kod nas ne bi prošao. Mi smo došli do te faze kad njima jako odgovara da se dogovore koliko puta još žele nešto učiniti ili koliko minuta još smiju negdje ostati, i onda idemo.
Npr., baš sam jutros mlađeg ljuljala na ljuljački prije polaska u vrtić. MM je žurio na posao, a on je uživao na ljuljački (već obučen i spremljen) i nije želio ustati i krenuti. Onda smo se dogovorili da ću ga još jednom zaljuljati dok mm spremi starijeg u AS i onda i on kreće. Dogovor je izvršio bez problema.
Prije par godina to bi se sigurno pretvorilo u natezanje "joooš samo maaaloo", ali sad su već naučili da se dogovori izvršavaju, i ako ja ispunjavam svoj dio dogovora, onda i oni trebaju ispuniti svoj. 
Samo, treba poznavati svoje dijete i pretpostaviti do koje granice se može popustiti.

----------


## zekana

Ne znam, došla sam do zaključka da ne znam što je to mojoj curici. No, ne prestaje. Ipak, samo radi toga što je meni puno pomoglo sve što sam pročitala ovdje (da shvatim da je ne treba voditi doktoru jer se događa i drugima), da podijelim svoje dojmove i zaključke.

Svašta je moguće, svašta je moglo biti okidač koji je započeo ovo naše teško razdbolje. Možda je zakašnjela reakcija na brata, možda na spavanje bez nas (tj. svog tate s kojim spava) kad smo sad boravili kod muževih, možda ima noćne more kad spava pa zato pred spavanje kreće drama, možda nešto u zraku, možda nešto u jelu... nemamo pojma.

Počinje kad je vrijeme spavanja danju ili noću. Napomena, nije bilo ničega sličnog ranije. Lako uspavljivanje sam uspostavila s vremenom, baš sam bila sretna. Bajka, ljubim, volim te maco i sve ljubavi svijeta se nabrajaju, sutra ujutro kad se naspavaš ćemo to i to i sad laku noć ljubavi... i to je to. Ugašena svjetla do kraja. Sad već pred spavanje samo kreće s nervozom, i onda nagli preokret- jaka nervoza. Neeeeeeće mama (ako je mama kraj nje) ili neeeeeeće tata (ako je tata kraj nje), na šolju- mi na šolju, NE, na tutu hoće- na tutu, to je npr. 

I onda kao da padne u svojevrstan TRANS. Kao da se izgubi i poludi. Od tog prebačaja sve je NE, NEĆE, NEEEEEEE, NEMOJ, NEĆU, NEĆE MAMAAAAAA, NEĆE TATAAAAAAAA. Urlanje, grgljanje, režanje, samoozljeđivanje... eh to mi je zadnje najgore. Ciljano se baca na sve strane, gleda gdje će udarati rukama, nogama, baciti se jako, onda je tu čak i udaranje glavom o pod. Strašno i za slušati i za gledati. I to traje jako dugo. Ne smiješ ju pipnuti tek onda poludi još jače, ako što kažeš sve je neeeeeeeee. U nedogled. Probali smo preksinoć da odustanemo, ostala je istovremeno kao bijesna, uplašena i napadnuta zvjerka stjerana u kut (tako mi je izgledala). Ignorirali ju i okrenuli leđa, kao gledali tv, pričali. Ona se bacala i bacala i onda samo pala i zaspala. Ali to je bila iznemoglost i prekasno za spavanje. Sinoć sam ja ostala s njom u sobi za spavanje, zatvorila vrata, opet bacanje, nikako nisam htjela odustati od toga da je vrijeme za spavanje. Ajme, ona je na leđima prešla vukući se i odgurujući i mlatarajući nenormalno rukama i nogama cijelu sobu. Ne daj bože dirnuti ju. Probala sam ju par puta vratiti na krevet, ma isto kao uplašena životinja koja je ugrožena. I kad se bacila na pod i petama krenula udarati po parketu, tada sam joj počela ponavljati, nemoj maco molim te, hajde kad te molim nemoj udarati, to boli, bolit će te jako ujutro, kad te mama moli, dođi kod mene, i tako u krug. I iznenadila sam se da mi je došla plačući i ponavljajući svoju frazu _neeeeeeeeću mamaaaaaaa_, obgrlila me nogama oko struka, rukama oko vrata i tako sam joj ponavljala, pričala kako je bila mala beba, kako ju volim i slično. I tako je zaspala na meni.

Večeras opet. Samo odjednom. U stolici za hranjenje pred vrijeme za spavanje, samo prebačaj. Neće mama, tata će. Mi već znamo što ide. Maleni je odnesen u sobu jer je htio jadan zaspati, a ona je divljala. Tako da sam ju ovaj puta uzela na sebe da se ne bi ozljedila. Ona je bila od opiranja meni mokra do kože. I naravno samo ponavljala, neeeeeće mama, neeeeeeću. I iza stolice ju je mm stavio na tutu ovdje kraj nas, tražila ju je. Čini mi se da je to bila zadnja SVJESNA funkcija i želja i radnja. Iza toga sam ju ja jedva digla s tute koliko se bacala kad sam joj prišla. Kad sam ju pokušala uzeti na krevetu, to je tek bila borba. Pokušavam joj gaćice obući, neeeeeeće mama, neeeeeće. Dakle, štogod iza jedne prekretne točke probaš- to neeeeeeće. I onda sam joj samo ponavljala da ju ne mogu pustiti jer ju volim, jer se ozlijedila sinoć i slično. I maca moja, zaspala mi je nakon znatno dugog opiranja na rukama. Strah me tog njenog samoozljeđivanja najviše od svega. Strah me da glavom ne udari, o bože, baš je teško. 

Plače tijekom noći, budi se i plače, ujutro nekada plače, nekada ne plače. Dan joj je danas bio predivno ispunjen, ona je hiperaktivno, ali NIJE neiživljeno dijete. Sve je danas bilo oko nje. MA i jučer i otkada smo skužili da je sve otišlo kvragu. Snimila sam djelić tog ludila. To nije moje dijete, stvarno, to je jedna mala nemam koja divlja, straaaaaašno je to. Večeras se igrom slučaja našla tu i moja prijateljica, ma nije mogla vjerovati što se to događa. Ne znam do kada će to trajati. Pisati ću eto o svojim pokušajima da joj pomognem. 

I nadam se da će netko tko bude imao problem kao mi barem naći utjehu u tome da ZNA da nije jedini. Da mi nije vas ovdje... uh, ma mislim da bih prošišala od brige i odvela ju na promatranje u bolnicu. Ovako... dan po dan, čekat ćemo strpljivo da ju prođe. A da li ćemo ikada znati ZAŠTO sve to? Mislim da ne. Da li je itko u svom slučaju otkrio razlog, uzrok???

----------


## anabeg

Ajme zekana, meni je ovo tesko i citati, kamoli doziviti. Samo sam ti htjela reci da budes hrabra i strpljiva i da se nadam da ce ti ovo uskoro biti samo gorka uspomena.

Poslano sa mog LG-D802 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zuska

Zekana, to je faza, proći će. Ne događa joj se ništa što se drugima nije događalo, nije bolesna... 
Strpljenja. Curka odrasta, nije joj lako. Teže joj je nego vama. Puno, puno strpljenja s njom. Puno ljubavi, razgovora, grljenja. I onda još strpljenja. Isplatiti će se. Vidjet ćeš kroz par mjeseci.

----------


## Uh-puh

Vec sam negdje pisala...nasa carobna formula je bila viknuti "hej!" kad pocne prvo kreveljenje i prvo Necuuuu. Ili da se posluzim zekaninim primjerom - cim izgovori " nece mamama". To bi je izbacilo nekako sa putanje u histeriju, pocela bi normalno plakati i onda bi ju tjesila i mazila. Tako smo sprijecili 90% siza. Mozda kod jos nekoga upali :Smile: )

----------


## pulinka

Zekana, nama se takva dramatika desila samo par puta, ostalo su bile blaže, tj. kraće varijante. UVEK, ali UVEK je okidač bio premorenost.
Možda nije tako kod vas, ali probaj da je staviš na spavanje pola sata-sat ranije nego obično, provedi neko mirno vreme sama uz nju, baš ti, i popričaj sa njom šta ste sve radili tog dana, probaj da shvatiš iz njene priče šta joj je tog dana bilo lepo, šta ružno, čega se uplašila. Možda je čak pitaj ima li nešto čega se uveče plaši. Pri tome probaj da budeš smirena i opuštena, da celo veče atmosfera bude mirna i "dosadna". Možda veče prođe malo bolje. 
Setila sam se, jednom nam se takvo večernje-noćno plakanje desilo jer je ćerka imala upalu SPOLJNOG uha, preko dana veselo, srećno dete, noću plače, i plače, nije bila bolesna pre toga, niti imala temperaturu, ujutru nam je nekako objasnila šta je boli i srećom sam je shvatila ozbiljno i odvela na pregled kod doktora.
(da li su joj već izbili svi zubići, i petice? ako nisu, možda joj je to bolno uveče, a ne ume da objasni?)
Moj mlađi se u jednom periodu strašno plašio spavanja i mraka, nije pravio scene, ali je panično odbijao da zaspi, da legne u svoj krevet, pa smo ga ostavljali da zaspi na kauču, pričali puno uveče o spavanju i o tome ko sve spava a ko je budan, i jako, jako polako se rešio tog straha.

----------


## Peterlin

> Vec sam negdje pisala...nasa carobna formula je bila viknuti "hej!" kad pocne prvo kreveljenje i prvo Necuuuu. Ili da se posluzim zekaninim primjerom - cim izgovori " nece mamama". To bi je izbacilo nekako sa putanje u histeriju, pocela bi normalno plakati i onda bi ju tjesila i mazila. Tako smo sprijecili 90% siza. Mozda kod jos nekoga upali)


X

Treba cirkus zaustaviti prije nego je počeo. To smo i mi radili. Uglavnom uspješno, iako ne uvijek.

----------


## Doga

Mislim da se treba zaista postaviti - bez 'kao'.. 'kao ignoriramo'; vec zaista ignoriramo, doslovno me ne dira.. dijete, kod takvih ispada, mora shvatiti da se naklonost roditelja mora zasluziti, a ne da je to 'prirodno' zagarantirano.. Treba biti cvrst jer autoritet je tu, po meni, jako bitan.. MM je to zacas srezao u samom pocetku, a bilo je slicnih ispada.. 

Djeca nanjuse da netko nije dosljedan ili to 'kao'.. Ovo je meni bilo tesko za izvesti pa sam to prepustila M, koji je dosljedan i ne popusta, nije toliko osjetljiv i jednostavno ima jacu volju od djeteta..

Zao mi je @zekana, mogu zamisliti kako ti je tesko  :Sad:

----------


## zekana

Sinoć je bila prva večer bez suza. Predivno nakon horora ovih dana. Noćas plač i suze i buđenje. To je još ostalo. Sad nekako razmatram da li ima noćne more možda ili ju je "koštalo" izmijenjeno spavanje s babom i dedom u Sarajevu. 

Kad smo ranije tamo odsjedali, bez problema je ostajala spavati dolje u prizemlju s njih dvoje, tj. s babom. Sad smo bili dva tjedna i počela je tražiti da ju uspavljujem, počela je imati ispade i po danu i navečer. Tamo joj svi podilaze i bojim se da je to bilo zajedno okidač za sve ovo.

...a sad moramo ići opet. Moramo, jer mi se mali krsti i ne možemo to izbjeći, kao ni spavanje. Nitko me ne doživljava ozbiljno, ali sam najavila da najviše ostajemo dva ili tri dana. Bila sam otvoreno rekla prije odlaska da odlazimo radi njenog ponašanja i da nije normalno da dijete ima šizove do 10 puta na dan. Ne znam i kako sam u cijeloj ovoj priči ovo zaboravila uvažiti. Taj šou u Sarajevu. Nemojte krivo shvatiti, svi mi nju obožavamo, jasno sam dala do znanja da se ne bi netko loše osjećao. Ona se, čini mi se, jednostavno ne zna nositi s toliko različitih ljudi, različitih karaktera, različitih reakcija i njihovog popuštanja pred svime. Ozbiljno me strah i prenoćiti tamo opet s njom. Iako sad ima da spava ili sa mnom ili s mm-om. Kao kod kuće. Možda onda neće biti tolika šteta. 

Kako li će biti večeras, nemam pojma. Nadam se da je sinoć bio početak normalnog spavanja umjesto slučajnost. Javim...

----------


## zekana

Još uvijek traje... kao da se stiša pa onda opet plane... ajme...

----------


## zasad skulirana

ufff,suosjećam....mojoj histerija sada opada,nije više u mjeri ko' prije odnosno sad kad je starija mogu ju uvjerit da prestane,nešto slično kao gore spomenuto glasni povik hej isl...pa se to toliko ne raspojasa....

nju bi iz takta izbacila i najmanja promjena rutine...tipa,idemo se kupat,inače se popne na jedan skalin u kadi,ja namjestim vodu i onda se ona spusti...jednom sam slučajno glavu tuša okrenula prema njoj i poprskalo joj je noge dok je bila na skalinu....momentalni kratki spoj...urlanje,plač i vikanje...tu se i počela svom snagom udarat rukom po bedri (inače se ne bi ozljedjivala)...strašno nešto,toliko to energije isisa iz tebe za čas....

samo se tješi da će to stvarno proći,postati blaže i da ćeš moći kontrolirati...i čuvaj snimke, imam ih i ja!  :Smile:

----------


## Pema

O boze, znaci sve to uzrokuju promjene u rutini.... a mi ovo ljeto idemo u Dalmaciju u posjet mojima. Sad me vec malo strah.

----------


## zekana

MM treba ići na tjedan dana u raditi van i ja biram ostati kod kuće sama s njima. Radije nego opet na put. NE MOGU! On ne da reći da bi moglo biti od boravljenja drugdje, a ja ne znam da može biti od ičega drugoga. Nije se prije toga tako ponašala, a vraća se u normalu tek djelomično i tek nakon nekog vremena boraveći kod svoje kuće. Pa ti hajde sad nemoj povezati. Ja sam i njegovima rekla da znam da svi mi nju volimo i radimo što mislmo da je najbolje za nju, ali to je van naše moći da spriječimo ludilo kad se izmiješaju različite ličnosti. Jednostavno na NJU (vjerovatno da to na velik broj male djece kao što je ona uopće nema nikakvog utjecaja!) to ima loš utjecaj i ne dam da se ludilo do kraja vrati. I tako je grozno i dalje. 

Jutrima me zove, prelazi meni u krevet. Pokušaj da joj dodatno ispunimo dan s boravkom od 4 sata s djecom u vrtiću i igri na igralištu koje inače obožava je još gore učinila. Pa vam to navodim da ne pogriješite kao mi. Sad ne smijem napustiti prostoriju kad smo negdje vani. Radi 2 dana pokušaja da joj priuštim djecu koju obožava, a doma je nema, igranje na igralištu kojega nema osim kad idemo u Mostar, napravila sam katastrofu od koje se još nije oporavila. Nemojte to pokušavati kod kuće! HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Znate ona upozorenja, hahaha!

Nije me više strah histerije, hajde barem sam  to prebolila. Skulirala sam se i čekam da ta faza prođe. Dođe mi žao kad MM zaključi kako će ona biti još gora i da je grozna i razmažena (ponekad stvarno muze situaciju s histerijom, debelo iskorištava...), a ja onda samo kažem- A što s ostalom djecom koja su u tim fazama? Jesu li sva ona smrdana i grozna i biti će još gora? Pa nije ona jedina! Bože, hvala ti na INTERNETU pa to znam!!! Ponavljam, da mi nije ovdje Rode, em bi ju već doktoru vodila ili svećeniku ili ju "potpisala" isto tako kao groznu i gotovo.

Idu mi na živce svi okolo jer ne slušaju što govorim, po običaju, pa se tu nađu komentari da je razmažena, da smo ju previše navikli samo na sebe... ka ono, trebali smo joj dati izmišljene ljude valjda jer ne znam kako drukčije dati djetetu nekoga još KOGA NEMA!?! Mi smo u drugom gradu daleko od svih rođaka! Baš mi idu na živce... nekako sam se pomirila da sam s mm-om sama u tome. I gotovo. Čuješ, naživciraš se, skuliraš i trudiš se ignorirati i nastaviš dalje sve moguće da se ne bi ozlijedila i psihički i oštetila psihički!

----------


## Peterlin

zekana, nisi jedina... Dosta roditelja to prolazi na ovaj ili onaj način.

Dijete te dobi NUŽNO TREBA ČVRSTU RUTINU koju je puno lakše ostvariti doma nego drugdje. Pogotovo kad imaš još jedno manje dijete... To ti obično prolazi kad navrše tri godine, ali kod nas doma je prošlo kad je mlađi sin navršio tri godine.

Sretno i drži se!

----------


## Zuska

Zekana, nekoliko stvari: 
prvo, mala ti je u toj dobi, u dobi tantruma, iskazivanja volje, nošenja s osjećajima. Nije joj lako. I bez svega ostalog, ta faza zna biti intenzivna i burna. Ali prođe. 
K tome, u toj osjetljivoj fazi dobila je konkurenciju. Dakle, dvostruko joj nije lako. Puna je osjećaja koje ne zna opisati, s kojima se ne zna nositi. treba joj puno pažnje, nježnosti, ljubavi i čvrstine. Trajat će, ali budite dosljedni, pažljivi i obzirni. 

Treće, čini mi se da ti je curka - ne znam pravi naziv - ali mislim da je od one fele koja traži puno svega. I kad je izmakneš iz doma i njene rutine na koju je naučena, onda burno reagira. Naš primjer - curka hoće kod bake, obožava biti tamo, želi prespavati... Ali kad se vrati, imam dojam da se vratio mobitel s ispražnjenim baterijala koje opet moramo napuniti, ne u smislu umora, nego se moramo više grliti, maziti, dirati...prikači se ko krpelj i puni se. I onda opet hoće negdje pa se opet vrati na punjenje. Tako je i kod remećenja rutine. Kao vlak kojeg ponovo moraš vratiti u tračnice.

----------


## Peterlin

Zekana, meni su "glupe" ideje često spašavale glavu - davala sam starijem sinu da se igra pravim alatom ( naravno, uz nadzor ), mikserom, plasttičnim posudama, kuhačama, kvačicama.... smio je rovariti po ladici s čarapama, trpati veš umašinu, prati pod krpom, prati lego kocke u kadi i cijediti ih u situ za tjesteninu. Samo prave stvari je volio, igračke puno manje.

Davala sam mu rezati voće i povrće plastičnim nožem, prati u sudoperu (imao je mali stolčić je je samo tako mogao dohvatiti), smio je mesti, brisati prašinu i još 1000 stvari.

Kuća mi je bila krš i lom, ali je bila tišina.

Od igračaka, obožavao je kartonske kutije.

Evo, mlžda ti nešto od ovoga poSluži kao ideja, ovisnoo tome što tvoju curu zanima. Sretno!

----------


## Beti3

> Mislim da se treba zaista postaviti - bez 'kao'.. 'kao ignoriramo'; vec zaista ignoriramo, doslovno me ne dira.. *dijete, kod takvih ispada, mora shvatiti da se naklonost roditelja mora zasluziti, a ne da je to 'prirodno' zagarantirano..* Treba biti cvrst jer autoritet je tu, po meni, jako bitan.. MM je to zacas srezao u samom pocetku, a bilo je slicnih ispada.. 
> 
> Djeca nanjuse da netko nije dosljedan ili to 'kao'.. Ovo je meni bilo tesko za izvesti pa sam to prepustila M, koji je dosljedan i ne popusta, nije toliko osjetljiv i jednostavno ima jacu volju od djeteta..
> 
> Zao mi je @zekana, mogu zamisliti kako ti je tesko


Ovo boldano je posve krivo!! 
Naklonost roditelja se NE MORA zaslužiti. Naklonost roditelja mora biti apsolutno zagarantirana svakom djetetu. Neuvjetna ljubav i neuvjetna naklonost je temelj odgoja samopouzdane osobe. Ali i granice. Točno se mora znati što i kako se ponaša u određenoj obitelji. Pravila, raspored, autoritet...svatko odredi po svom, ali toga mora biti. I ljubavi, ne pričanja o njoj, nego stvarno da postoji.

Zekana, bojim se da griješiš u odgoju svoje curice. Pokušaj sebi opisati svoje postupke, a ne njene. TI si sav njen svijet i o tebi ovisi kako će njoj biti. Je, užasno je to naporno, biti mama je teško i sa "uobičajenim" djetetom, a kamoli ne sa ovako pametnim, poput tvoje djevojčice. Ona naprosto vapi da nešto promijeniš.

Možda da ne tražiš razloge u putovanjima, spavanjima kod bake, drugim ljudima. Probaj promijeniti sebe, probaj par dana nju staviti prije od brace. Samo dajem ideje nekoga tko čita tvoje postove. Ja vas ne poznajem i ne kažem da sam u pravu.

Ovakvo ponašanje treba unaprijed spriječiti. Ona mora znati da ti nju voliš beskrajno, bez obzira na sve, ali ne da joj to govoriš kad šizi, tada ništa ne dopire do nje, nego da to osjeti 24 sata na dan. Radila ti svoj posao ili se igrala s njome, imala vremena za nju ili ne, kad te zatreba, odgovori joj, pa makar joj rekla da mora malo počekati. 

Trudim se objasniti iako ne znam da li sam jasna  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

Zekana, iz mog kuta gledanja mi se čini da si možda samo malo preumorna i da možda prejako doživljavaš ponašanje svoje djevojčice. Mislim, koliko ona ima godina, čini mi se koliko se sjećam da je tu negdje s mojim sinom, možda malo starija, cca 2-3 godine? Normalno je očekivati da će imati fazu kada će prelaziti jutrom u tvoj krevet ili kada neće htjeti da napustiš prostoriju. 

Moj sin je nedavno bio jako bolestan, dugo mu je trebalo da se vrati u normalu. Vjeruj mi, samostalnije dijete mlađe od dvije godine ne možeš zamisliti, taj u vrtić pjevajući otrči da se niti ne osvrne na nas roditelje. Ovaj put nije htio ući u igraonicu sa ostalom djecom i htio je ostati uz mene. Shvatila sam da je još osjetljiv od svog oporavka i normalno ga primila uza se. Slijedeći tjedan opet kreće u vrtić i sigurna sam da će već biti bolje. Isto tako često prelazi nama u krevet ujutro, jednostavno je željan maženja ili želi još malo odspavati uz nas. 

Još jedna stvar, iz svoje bolesti je ponio tantrume i shvatio je da mora početi sa scenom da bi dobio ono što želi. Čim sam ja sebi utuvila u glavu da on sada koristi svoj ponašanje iz perioda kada je bio bolestan, postalo mi je lakše reći mu "ne" i zabraniti to što želi dobiti scenom i tantrumom. Naravno, ne možeš djetetu zabraniti slatko i ostaviti ga da gleda u nj - treba djetetu maknuti iz vidokruga objekt koji želi, maknuti ga iz tog okruženja i skrenuti mu misli na nešto drugo - ali opet uz jedno čvrsto "ne" za ono što želi dobiti.

Ne znam, meni su to i dalje sve normalna ponašanja za tako malu djecu i mislim da tu najviše odmaže tvoj strah od nje same i nesigurnost koju ona osjeti. A ta se nesigurnost pogotovo mora osjetiti ako ona detektira neslaganje u tvojim odgojnim stavovima i stavovima ostatka obitelji (a vjeruj mi, imaju nevjerojatan njuh za to). A tu drugog lijeka nema osim vjere u sebe i čvrstog, sigurnog stava.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Od kada pocinje ta faza ?

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovo boldano je posve krivo!! 
> Naklonost roditelja se NE MORA zaslužiti. Naklonost roditelja mora biti apsolutno zagarantirana svakom djetetu. Neuvjetna ljubav i neuvjetna naklonost je temelj odgoja samopouzdane osobe. Ali i granice. Točno se mora znati što i kako se ponaša u određenoj obitelji. Pravila, raspored, autoritet...svatko odredi po svom, ali toga mora biti. I ljubavi, ne pričanja o njoj, nego stvarno da postoji.
> 
> Zekana, bojim se da griješiš u odgoju svoje curice. Pokušaj sebi opisati svoje postupke, a ne njene. TI si sav njen svijet i o tebi ovisi kako će njoj biti. Je, užasno je to naporno, biti mama je teško i sa "uobičajenim" djetetom, a kamoli ne sa ovako pametnim, poput tvoje djevojčice. Ona naprosto vapi da nešto promijeniš.
> 
> Možda da ne tražiš razloge u putovanjima, spavanjima kod bake, drugim ljudima. Probaj promijeniti sebe, probaj par dana nju staviti prije od brace. Samo dajem ideje nekoga tko čita tvoje postove. Ja vas ne poznajem i ne kažem da sam u pravu.
> 
> Ovakvo ponašanje treba unaprijed spriječiti. Ona mora znati da ti nju voliš beskrajno, bez obzira na sve, ali ne da joj to govoriš kad šizi, tada ništa ne dopire do nje, nego da to osjeti 24 sata na dan. Radila ti svoj posao ili se igrala s njome, imala vremena za nju ili ne, kad te zatreba, odgovori joj, pa makar joj rekla da mora malo počekati. 
> 
> Trudim se objasniti iako ne znam da li sam jasna


Eh, to su ti dvije strane istog novčića.

Naklonost roditelja se stvarno ne mora zaslužiti, ali se roditeljske živce isto tako ne smije ni svjesno zlorabiti. Tako da ima istine u ovome što Doga piše. To je pitanje postavljanja granica. Istina, bit će tu i natezanja i pregovora, ali postoje stvari oko kojih se NE pregovara.

----------


## cipelica

moja najmlađa je sa 5 godina redovito dolazila u naš krevet. svi troje i sada povremeno svraćaju.  nekad mi je smetalo a sad je gušt.
sin je divljao kad je seka došla. trajalo je i trajalo pa prestalo.
živjeli smo daleko od obitelji pa su bili jako navezani na nas. i to je prošlo.
niti su razmaženi, niti vrište... krenuli u školu, samostalni, smireni, koncentrirani.. normalna djeca.

----------


## zekana

> Ovo boldano je posve krivo!! 
> Naklonost roditelja se NE MORA zaslužiti. Naklonost roditelja mora biti apsolutno zagarantirana svakom djetetu. Neuvjetna ljubav i neuvjetna naklonost je temelj odgoja samopouzdane osobe. Ali i granice. Točno se mora znati što i kako se ponaša u određenoj obitelji. Pravila, raspored, autoritet...svatko odredi po svom, ali toga mora biti. I ljubavi, ne pričanja o njoj, nego stvarno da postoji.
> 
> Zekana, bojim se da griješiš u odgoju svoje curice. Pokušaj sebi opisati svoje postupke, a ne njene. TI si sav njen svijet i o tebi ovisi kako će njoj biti. Je, užasno je to naporno, biti mama je teško i sa "uobičajenim" djetetom, a kamoli ne sa ovako pametnim, poput tvoje djevojčice. Ona naprosto vapi da nešto promijeniš.
> 
> Možda da ne tražiš razloge u putovanjima, spavanjima kod bake, drugim ljudima. Probaj promijeniti sebe, probaj par dana nju staviti prije od brace. Samo dajem ideje nekoga tko čita tvoje postove. Ja vas ne poznajem i ne kažem da sam u pravu.
> 
> Ovakvo ponašanje treba unaprijed spriječiti. Ona mora znati da ti nju voliš beskrajno, bez obzira na sve, ali ne da joj to govoriš kad šizi, tada ništa ne dopire do nje, nego da to osjeti 24 sata na dan. Radila ti svoj posao ili se igrala s njome, imala vremena za nju ili ne, kad te zatreba, odgovori joj, pa makar joj rekla da mora malo počekati. 
> 
> Trudim se objasniti iako ne znam da li sam jasna


Uh, pušem i dalje, i dalje je kriza. Slažem se da se ja moram promijeniti. I mijenjam se i dajem se sve više i više. Mazim ju po cijele dane, puno joj pažnje dajem, iako smatram da toga nikada previše. Stvarno do nje ne dopire ništa, ama baš ništa kad pošizi. Prorijedilo se u odnosu na ludilo u gostima kod babe i dede, ali i dalje je nepredvidivo i događa se! Onda je do 10 puta imala ispade, opasne, ne obične. Lupanje glavom o pod i slično uz užasno vrištanje.

Žao mi je da se ona tako pati, volim biti kraj nje kad se probudi, danas je nakon dnevnog spavanca malo produžila san na meni. Probudila se u suzama i ja sam došla, zagrlila ju, stavila na sebe i ona se samo izgubila nazad u snu. Primjetila sam da imam mnogo više živaca nego prije, ali ni njih nikada dosta.

Kako bih opisala trenutno stanje?... Evo situacija od jutros. Mama, digni me. Digni me, digni me, mama digni me, digni me, digni me. To vam u njenom svijetu znači digni me I NOSAJ ME DO BESVIJESTI. A ja u poslu preko glave. I naravno, dići ću te čim završim s poslom, moraš se malo strpiti, mama ima posla... bla bla u vjetar. Ona sve jače viče, histerija raste. Ista situacija već bezbroj puta. Baš s tim- digni me! Znam ja da je to radi sina i radi nosanja njega, ali ni on nije na rukama puno. Nema rješenja. Ni da ju digneš i malo se zabaviš i spustiš kad joj nađeš novu zanimaciju da se možeš vratiti poslu. To bude još gore ako ju digneš jer ju onda ne smiješ spustiti. Ništa do nje nije došlo. Uzalud sam pričala dok nisam graaaaaaknula na nju kad je urlala već petnaest minuta istu frazu. I onda kraj. 

Eto, ja bih voljela da svaki puta mogu iskulirati, biti taktičar, biti beskrajno... ne znam ni ja što... štogod uradila- ne valja. Ni ignorirati ni pričati ni privremeno joj ispuniti želju, a bogami ni udovoljavati joj jer to graniči s ludosti i gotovo. Onda ostatak dana mazim, volim, molim boga da se prorijedi jer nikada ne znam dokle će otići ta ludost. 

Jučer scena za egzorcista u gradu, sav svijet je pričao o nama, ali što ću... sva sreća pa se sama skulirala inače ne znam što bih. 

i taaaaaako... dan se svodi na razmjenu divnih nježnosti i povremenog ludila. I jedva čekam da prođe. I ne ide mi se nikuda jer znaaaaaaam da će biti borba ako igdje odemo. A za takvo ludilo da se ponovi... jaooooo, nemam snage!

----------


## mare41

Mi nosimo kad traze, uglavnom kad se probude i kad se umore, pustim sve tad, to je nesto sto ne odbijam
u tom umoru ili nervozi jedna razvija tantrum ako se ne udovolji, s izvijanjem na pod, zna i lupit, smiri se kad je se nosi

----------


## Beti3

Zekana, pa, digni ju. Ne moraš na prvi poziv, ali daj na treći. Pa makar nosila svako dijete u jednoj ruci. NIŠTA drugo što radiš nije važnije od njih dvoje sada dok su tako mali.

Znam da ću se ponavljati, ali djeca tako brzo odrastu da ćeš uskoro žaliti kako nemaš koga nositi ( osim ako ne dođe nova beba  :Smile:   ). Računaj, sa 6 godina se nose samo izuzetno, a to će vama brzo doći. I prebrzo. Digni ju kad ona to želi i trebat će te kraće.

 Možda, ako zna da ćeš joj se posvetiti u času kad te treba, a ne za 5-10-15 minuta, koje su dvo-trogodišnjakinji predugi period da čeka, možda će biti sigurnija u tebe i u sebe. Pišeš da nema rješenja, a sama si napisala rješenje. Uzmi ju, spusti braca, ostavi što radiš. Neće biti urlanja i posao koji si morala raditi uz njeno urlanje, napravit ćeš uz njeno zadovoljstvo.

Stotine puta sam mlađe imala na cici, a starijemu čitala, stotine puta sam morala nešto učiniti, a sjela sam kraj njih, nosala, pomagala zadaću, crtala, samo bila s njima. I, sve je prošlo. I svi poslovi su se uradili. Kad-tad. 

Jednostavno treba u sebi pregristi i prvih se par godina posvetiti dječjim potrebama. To je ulog koji se itekako isplati za budućnost. Malo.pomalo, oni ti daju sve više prostora. Sad ga još nemaš i ne trebaš imati. Na tvom mjestu, ja bih sve stavila u drugi plan, pokaži da ti je njeno: digni me! važnije od svega taj čas. Možda se ugodno iznenadiš promjenom, koja neće biti brza, predugo je ona u tom modu deranja.
 Ali, pokaži joj to puna i otvorena srca. Ako ona osjeti da bi ti sve drugo radila ( što si i napisala) nego nju digla, nikakva korist od moga savjeta. ti stvarno moraš to željeti. Ako ne možeš, onda možda da ju netko drugi čuva dio dana, da se odmoriš od nje, pa ćete se zaželiti jedna druge  :Smile: 

Imati kćerku je divna stvar, pa makar ta kćerka i nije ono što smo si zamislile u trudnoći. 
Znam da treba čuvati i svoje živce kao roditelj, kako kaže Peterlin, no, odlučivši postati roditeljem, a naročito više od jednog djeteta, odlučili smo i omotati živce sa puno slojeva  :Smile:  Jako, jako puno slojeva, da izdrže sve atake. Kojih bude....ah  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Uh, pušem i dalje, i dalje je kriza. Slažem se da se ja moram promijeniti. I mijenjam se i dajem se sve više i više. Mazim ju po cijele dane, puno joj pažnje dajem, iako smatram da toga nikada previše. Stvarno do nje ne dopire ništa, ama baš ništa kad pošizi. Prorijedilo se u odnosu na ludilo u gostima kod babe i dede, ali i dalje je nepredvidivo i događa se! Onda je do 10 puta imala ispade, opasne, ne obične. Lupanje glavom o pod i slično uz užasno vrištanje.
> 
> Žao mi je da se ona tako pati, volim biti kraj nje kad se probudi, danas je nakon dnevnog spavanca malo produžila san na meni. Probudila se u suzama i ja sam došla, zagrlila ju, stavila na sebe i ona se samo izgubila nazad u snu. Primjetila sam da imam mnogo više živaca nego prije, ali ni njih nikada dosta.
> 
> Kako bih opisala trenutno stanje?... Evo situacija od jutros. Mama, digni me. Digni me, digni me, mama digni me, digni me, digni me. To vam u njenom svijetu znači digni me I NOSAJ ME DO BESVIJESTI. A ja u poslu preko glave. I naravno, dići ću te čim završim s poslom, moraš se malo strpiti, mama ima posla... bla bla u vjetar. Ona sve jače viče, histerija raste. Ista situacija već bezbroj puta. Baš s tim- digni me! Znam ja da je to radi sina i radi nosanja njega, ali ni on nije na rukama puno. Nema rješenja. Ni da ju digneš i malo se zabaviš i spustiš kad joj nađeš novu zanimaciju da se možeš vratiti poslu. To bude još gore ako ju digneš jer ju onda ne smiješ spustiti. Ništa do nje nije došlo. Uzalud sam pričala dok nisam graaaaaaknula na nju kad je urlala već petnaest minuta istu frazu. I onda kraj. 
> 
> Eto, ja bih voljela da svaki puta mogu iskulirati, biti taktičar, biti beskrajno... ne znam ni ja što... štogod uradila- ne valja. Ni ignorirati ni pričati ni privremeno joj ispuniti želju, a bogami ni udovoljavati joj jer to graniči s ludosti i gotovo. Onda ostatak dana mazim, volim, molim boga da se prorijedi jer nikada ne znam dokle će otići ta ludost. 
> 
> Jučer scena za egzorcista u gradu, sav svijet je pričao o nama, ali što ću... sva sreća pa se sama skulirala inače ne znam što bih. 
> ...


Zekana, da li koristiš frazu "Stop!" ili "Odmah prestani!" ?

Meni je psihologica to savjetovala i pomoglo je. 

Nikakvo dizanje, nikakvo maženje. Tantrum treba zaustaviti u samom početku, inače si nasadiš vraga za vrat jer dijete samo sebe potiče na urlikanje. Treba to zaustaviti i prije nego je počelo. Nemaš što raditi. Ledenim glasom reci "Sad je dosta!" A kad se zaustavi, tek onda ju pomazi i uzmi u ruke.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Peterlin,meni to pali tek sad,kad je debelo prešla 3god,prije bi to samo pogoršalo stvar...nakon mog oštrijeg tona bi me uvrijedjeno pogledala i krenula još jače....

Beti,a treba čuvati i ledja ne samo živce,što da npr Zekana ima ozbiljnih problema sa kralježnicom i ne smije nosati dijete? 
ja sam mojoj ponudila alternativu - ne mogu te nositi,mamu bole ledja ali evo ti ruka....i sad još uvijek ima ritual da kad idemo u krevet nakon pranja zuba traži da joj dam ruku i vodim ju do sobe/kreveta...
isto tako i ujutro...

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin,meni to pali tek sad,kad je debelo prešla 3god,prije bi to samo pogoršalo stvar...nakon mog oštrijeg tona bi me uvrijedjeno pogledala i krenula još jače....
> 
> Beti,a treba čuvati i ledja ne samo živce,što da npr Zekana ima ozbiljnih problema sa kralježnicom i ne smije nosati dijete? 
> ja sam mojoj ponudila alternativu - ne mogu te nositi,mamu bole ledja ali evo ti ruka....i sad još uvijek ima ritual da kad idemo u krevet nakon pranja zuba traži da joj dam ruku i vodim ju do sobe/kreveta...
> isto tako i ujutro...


Eeee, draga, NE oštriji ton, ali nikakvo maženje, nikakvo skretanje pažnje. Ako ne pali ledeni glas i ledeni pogled, ignoriraš. Pali, garantirano. ALIIII treba imati debele živce.

----------


## vertex

Kako bi isto moglo palit na svakom djetetu? Nisu svi tantrumi isti, ni iz istih razloga, iako imaju nekakav zajednički nazivnik. Sigurno neće svakom djetetu pomoći isto.
Da ne govorim da je nekad nemoguće ignorirati. Kako ćeš ignorirati dijete koje na to reagira na način da radi sve opasnije i neprihvatljivije stvari, recimo? Dijete od kojeg se ne možeš maknuti, jer te slijedi?

----------


## Peterlin

> Kako bi isto moglo palit na svakom djetetu? Nisu svi tantrumi isti, ni iz istih razloga, iako imaju nekakav zajednički nazivnik. Sigurno neće svakom djetetu pomoći isto.
> Da ne govorim da je nekad nemoguće ignorirati. Kako ćeš ignorirati dijete koje na to reagira na način da radi sve opasnije i neprihvatljivije stvari, recimo? Dijete od kojeg se ne možeš maknuti, jer te slijedi?


Naravno da je ovo točno.

ALi Zekana već dugo ima problem. Što bi to meni govorilo? Da nešto u pristupu treba MIJENJATI. Baš ovako kako si rekla - nije ovaj (ni onaj) pristup primjeren za svako dijete. Svi roditelji više djece to znaju. Ali dijete joj poručuje jasno i pretjerano glasno da nešto radi krivo ili da nešto ne radi, a trebala bi. Nema joj druge nego TRAŽITI i isprobavati dok ne nađe metodu koja pali za njeno dijete u tom trenutku. Možda već sutra neće, ali danas hoće. Nije roditeljstvo kuharica.

----------


## Beti3

> Nije roditeljstvo kuharica.


I ovo je jako dobro rečeno.

Nema recepta. Ni uputstva za uporabu.

Biti roditelj nije lako. Ni kad se nađete sa usklađenim temperamentima, a kamoli suprotnim. 

Meni je odlučno NE i pogled totalnog neodobravanja pomagalo kod svo troje djece. Iako su silno različiti. Ali, to upotrebljavam samo za ono što je posve neprimjereno ili glupo, po mom shvaćanju. Ta vaga strogoće i popustljivosti je nešto nalabilnije što znam  :Smile:  Kako ju je teško držati u ravnoteži! Iako mi je izgledalo da često ne uspijevam, rezultati nastali odrastanjem moje djece, pokazuju da sam ipak bila uspješna. ( Po mom shvaćanju uspješnosti  :Smile:   )

----------


## vertex

> *Ali dijete joj poručuje jasno i pretjerano glasno da nešto radi krivo ili da nešto ne radi, a trebala bi.* Nema joj druge nego TRAŽITI i isprobavati dok ne nađe metodu koja pali za njeno dijete u tom trenutku. Možda već sutra neće, ali danas hoće. Nije roditeljstvo kuharica.


Vidiš, ja za ovo boldano nisam sigurna. Jesam za proaktivan pristup: razmisliti, vidjeti što djetetu treba, jesmo li negdje premeki, jesmo li negdje prekruti...svakako tražiti i pokušati riješiti. 
Ali mislim da je dobro imati na umu da neke situacije možemo samo odčekati. Za to ih vrijeme hendlati što bolje da se minimizira stres, ili, bolje reći, ne pogoršavati, a ostalo je na vremenu i na djetetu. 
Tako je recimo s djecom koja slabo jedu (a ipak su živa i zdrava). U velikom broju slučajeva, tu se ne može ništa poduzeti. I većina toga što većina roditelja poduzima (uključujući mene) samo pogoršava problem.

----------


## mare41

Ja neke tantrume pustim, kad kazem ne znam da krece, ne uvijek, tad zagrlim, kazem mama te voli, ne smijes to zato i zato, kod jedne pali, druga ima kraci fitilj i lijega na pod, uspjeh ce biti kad nauce prihvatit ne, al po meni nosenje im treba i to ne uskracujemo

----------


## Zuska

Ne stižem pisati, pa ću potpisani Vertexine postove.

----------


## cleaning-lady

> Peterlin,meni to pali tek sad,kad je debelo prešla 3god,prije bi to samo pogoršalo stvar...nakon mog oštrijeg tona bi me uvrijedjeno pogledala i krenula još jače....
> 
> Beti,a treba čuvati i ledja ne samo živce,što da npr Zekana ima ozbiljnih problema sa kralježnicom i ne smije nosati dijete? 
> ja sam mojoj ponudila alternativu - ne mogu te nositi,mamu bole ledja ali evo ti ruka....i sad još uvijek ima ritual da kad idemo u krevet nakon pranja zuba traži da joj dam ruku i vodim ju do sobe/kreveta...
> isto tako i ujutro...


Ja imam stvarno groznih problema s kraljeznicom  :Sad:  
Ja opcenito puno nosim svoju djevojcicu. Ima 21 mjesec i jucer smo se nosili u ergo babyju... jednostavno ju ne zelim jos spustiti... jednom sam pricala sa bratom. O tom nosenju i on meni (17-to godisnji balavac ) kaze : znas li da ce doci jednom trenutak kad ju vise neces moci dici ? Kako tuzno ... i napravi iskreno tuznu facu ! Sokirao me tom izjavom. Znam da nesmijem nositi i znam da sam ores operacijom i sinoc nisam spavala koliko su me leđa bolila ali jutros smo skupa noseci se kuhale kavu i mlijeko za kakao.. haha  :Smile:  jos samo malo ♡

----------


## cleaning-lady

Nego , kada pocinju tantrumi ? Ona svaki dan stavi onako lice među rukice baci se na koljena na pod i glumi da place, kuzim da protestira ali nama to nikad nije otislo bas tako daleko osim jednom. Mislila sam da je dobila slom zivaca. Bile smo u parku i vec je skoro pao mrak , znaci debeli sumrak. Mi imamo do doma nekih 30 minuta taman da bude debeli mrak. Nikako ju nagovorit da idemo. I vec su svi klinci otisli. I objasnjavam ja njoj da ce sad doci mrak i da oblaci idu spavati i cendra ona cijelo vrijeme do autobusne stanice i uđemo u bus unutra hrpetina ljudi guzva a ona sve jace i jace preznojila sam se. Meni je bilo previse a di ne njoj i izasla sam van iz autobusa i zvala taxi. Umirila ju je tek cica stojecku na sred ceste ah ! Jako sam se uplasila !

----------


## zekana

> Zekana, pa, digni ju. Ne moraš na prvi poziv, ali daj na treći. Pa makar nosila svako dijete u jednoj ruci. NIŠTA drugo što radiš nije važnije od njih dvoje sada dok su tako mali.
> 
> Znam da ću se ponavljati, ali djeca tako brzo odrastu da ćeš uskoro žaliti kako nemaš koga nositi ( osim ako ne dođe nova beba   ). Računaj, sa 6 godina se nose samo izuzetno, a to će vama brzo doći. I prebrzo. Digni ju kad ona to želi i trebat će te kraće.
> 
>  Možda, ako zna da ćeš joj se posvetiti u času kad te treba, a ne za 5-10-15 minuta, koje su dvo-trogodišnjakinji predugi period da čeka, možda će biti sigurnija u tebe i u sebe. Pišeš da nema rješenja, a sama si napisala rješenje. Uzmi ju, spusti braca, ostavi što radiš. Neće biti urlanja i posao koji si morala raditi uz njeno urlanje, napravit ćeš uz njeno zadovoljstvo.


Probat ću, zato i jesam ovdje da me se savjetuje jer sam presušila s idejama! Hvala! Baš ću se potruditi da joj budem dostupna pa da vidimo kako će se razvijati situacija nakon nekog vremena... držite fige da uspije!

----------


## zekana

> Zekana, da li koristiš frazu "Stop!" ili "Odmah prestani!" ?
> 
> Meni je psihologica to savjetovala i pomoglo je. 
> 
> Nikakvo dizanje, nikakvo maženje. Tantrum treba zaustaviti u samom početku, inače si nasadiš vraga za vrat jer dijete samo sebe potiče na urlikanje. Treba to zaustaviti i prije nego je počelo. Nemaš što raditi. Ledenim glasom reci "Sad je dosta!" A kad se zaustavi, tek onda ju pomazi i uzmi u ruke.


Nažalost, ovo kod moje ne pomaže. Ništa ona ne čuje kad krene sa svojim frazama...

----------


## zekana

> Eeee, draga, NE oštriji ton, ali nikakvo maženje, nikakvo skretanje pažnje. Ako ne pali ledeni glas i ledeni pogled, ignoriraš. Pali, garantirano. ALIIII treba imati debele živce.


Imam ja živaca, ali mm nema. To je problem. Tako da to ne pali jer nema dosljednosti! A ako ja neću, njemu leti vrišteći. I obrnutp. Sve češće se čuje fraza- daj nemoj sad da opet plače. A u isto vrijeme smatra da imamo razmaženo derište koje će biti još gore. Ne dijelim s njim to mišljenje, ali ga ni ne osuđujem što to misli. Svatko se na svoj način nosi s problemima. I on je očajan kao i ja. Pa ako mu je lakše misliti da je razmažena (uporno mu ponavljam da nije), nek misli. Proći će njena faza, proći će njegova uvjerenja.

----------


## Peterlin

> Imam ja živaca, ali mm nema. To je problem. Tako da to ne pali jer nema dosljednosti! A ako ja neću, njemu leti vrišteći. I obrnutp. Sve češće se čuje fraza- daj nemoj sad da opet plače. A u isto vrijeme smatra da imamo razmaženo derište koje će biti još gore. Ne dijelim s njim to mišljenje, ali ga ni ne osuđujem što to misli. Svatko se na svoj način nosi s problemima. I on je očajan kao i ja. Pa ako mu je lakše misliti da je razmažena (uporno mu ponavljam da nije), nek misli. Proći će njena faza, proći će njegova uvjerenja.


Da, očito si i sama zaključila da tvoj problem nije dijete nego muž. Probaj s njim porazgovarati, a ako ne želi, HITNO potražite pomoć dječjeg psihiloga koji će mu reći to isto što i ti, ali će tu osobu tm poslušati. Sretno!

----------

